# immigration hall



## Mihály

Helló!

Az Immigration Hall angol szó magyar megfelelőjét keresem. Egy könyvben találkoztam vele (Robert Landori: Havana Harvest), és magát a szerzőt tudtam megkérdezni (aki magyar származású), de ő "csak" definiálta nekem a kifejezést, mégpedig a következőképpen: "a csarnok ahol bevándorlók várják hogy a határtisztek elé kerüljenek (a reptéren)".
A könyvet fordítom, emiatt kéne nekem egy magyar szó erre, de nem vagyok járatos a reptéri szakzsargonban (és akkor még finoman fogalmaztam), ezért kéne egy kis segítség.

Köszi előre is!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Mihály!
Szokásomhoz híven az értelmezéssel kapcsolatban kérdeznék először: jól értem, hogy magának a helyiségnek a nevét kérdezed? 
Lehet, hogy hasznos lenne az adott mondat idézése is, mert szerintem lehet, hogy meg lehetne úszni csupán "bevándolás"-sal is, de ez nyilván a mondattól is függ.


----------



## Mihály

Teljesen igazad van, nem tudom, miért felejtettem el idézni a mondatot. Így szól:

"The immigration hall at Toronto's Pearson International Airport was a zoo. There were more than a thousand people milling about."

Nálam ez így néz ki, angolul hagyva a kérdéses kifejezést:
A torontói Pearson Nemzetközi Repülőtér immigration hall-ja kész bolondok háza volt. Több mint ezer ember kavargott benne.

Szóval igen, a helyiség neve kéne, és azt hiszem, nem kihagyható/kiváltható mással. Viszont sajnos nem tudom, honnan lehetne megtudni, mi erre a helyes magyar megfelelő (ha nem innen ).


----------



## Zsanna

Az én személyes eredeti beszélő forrásom azt mondja, hogy ez lehet egyszerűen az érkezési csarnok, ahol a várakozók azért "millingelnek" (nem tudom a pontos fordítását, de nekem ez téblábolásnak tűnik, amikor csak úgy fel alá mászkálnak az emberek, cél nélkül, hogy jobban teljen az idő, tehát nincs benne sok energia), mert pl. várnak valakit, hogy megérkezzen. 
Nem biztos, hogy ez lesz a megoldás, de le kellett írnom, mert erre a megoldásra abszolút nem gondoltam volna.


----------



## Mihály

köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Ateesh6800

Az *"immigration hall"* szerintem is egyszerűen az _érkezési csarnok_.

A _bevándorlásra_ csak akkor kell (szerintem) utalni a szövegben valahol (nem biztos, hogy pont itt, a csarnok megnevezésénél!), ha a történet úgy folytatódik, hogy _"... és akkor a bevándorlási hivatal tisztje megkérdezte, hogy miért jöttem, tanulni vagy dolgozni"_ (mint ahogy engem megkérdeztek 1991-ben, gyanús kis kelet-európait), vagy _"... mindannyian paráztunk, beengednek-e bennünket a bevándorlásiak, vagy mehetünk haza jegy nélkül, pénz nélkül, lakás nélkül"_.

Az USA/Kanada ugye geopolitikailag egy sziget; a nemzetközi repülőforgalomban érkező utasok döntő többségének át kell mennie a bevándorlási hivatal vizsgálatán.

A.


----------

